# Camco Ultra Low Density Elements



## paulgcorfu (8/1/13)

I have sean mention of camco ripp ultra low density heating elements 4500 watts being used in boilers
does anyone know what size thread the backnut should be and what size hole is required in the pot
thanks Paul


----------



## treefiddy (8/1/13)

Should be 1 inch. Hole size about 32 mm.


----------



## paulgcorfu (8/1/13)

thanks treefiddy
Is that 1 inch BSP or some metric thread ? as I am thinking of bying one of these elements for a 70 litre stockpot and need to source a back nut to fit it to the pot 
perhaps if there are any american brewers who read this thread they might know,or failing that can anyone suggest a ultra low density element that would work and a supplier that would ship internationally(greece)
thanks Paul


----------



## Doubleplugga (8/1/13)

Hi paulqcorfu,

Mate I am currently building an electric brewery and will be using 2x camco 5500w elements in my setup. one in the HLT and one in the boil kettle.
I ordered my elements complete from the electric brewery website. Go to the link below and follow the pages and Kal explains how to place these elements into kettles, its really quite simple. 

http://theelectricbrewery.com/heating-elements?page=6

hope this helps mate, good luck


----------



## black_labb (8/1/13)

Looking at the photos the elements don't seem all that low density from what I can see. Sure they are a fair bit bigger than your average element, but they are also 5500w elements. 

If you're open to ideas there is an aussie company that makes elements that you bend to shape yourself. They have a couple models with really low heat density available. From memory a 2.4kw element cost about 100$. a 5kw will obviously be more. 

http://www.thermalelectric.com.au/documents/Section%2012.pdf


----------



## paulgcorfu (8/1/13)

thanks for the replies that gives me another option ,kals site is good but I think I can source the bits for less than the self assemble kit on his site(I am still pricing it up)
the biggest cost is postage from usa,the element is a reasomable 17.88 USD but I guess the complete package would be much more.
detail on ebay state it is ulwd 

Camco
02953

4500W,

240V,

Water Heater Screw In Ripple Fold Back Element,

Premium Long Life,

Ultra Low Watt Density,

50W Per SQIN,

Minimum Tank Diameter 15",

Gasket Included,

Fits Most Models Of American, A.O. Smith, Bradford White, Craftmaster, General Electric, GS Wood, Kenmore, Lochinvar, Maytag, Mor-Flo, Reliance, Rheem, Richmond, Ruud, Sears, State, & Whirlpool Heaters,

UL Listed,

Best When Water Has High Mineral Content,

Withstands Dry Firing,

Heats In Lime & Sand Build Up That Would Burn Out Ordinary Elements,

Highest Grade Nickel & Chromium Incoloy,

Limited Lifetime Warranty

regards Paul


----------



## punkin (9/1/13)

It will have NPS thread.


----------



## paulgcorfu (9/1/13)

thanks punkin
yes looking at the build on electric brewery site the diy element kit lists tools required and what is included in the kit
it is indeed 1" npt thread and 1 1/4" metal punch required ordered from ebay.
the completed kit although good value was very expensive post wise from usa,just the element was only 17 USD but all the kit was 60 USD .I can find back box ,cable etc locally and follow the instructions on the site


----------



## Doubleplugga (9/1/13)

Hi paulgcorfu,
Yeah the website is good to show components and how to fit them weldlessly, thats why I pointed you in that direction. it has some pretty useful info on it. Alot of the parts and tools can be found quite easily on Amazon and e bay mate, no need to buy them ready made.


----------



## searly333 (7/3/13)

Does anyone know if these elements will fit inside a 50l keg?


----------



## paulgcorfu (7/3/13)

see the spec minimum tank diameter 15".I fitted one in my 70 litre pot diameter 45 centimeters.
I can also confirm it is 1" npt thread


----------



## Moobrew (16/5/13)

I'm looking at putting one of the 4500w in a 50L stainless pot.
Acording the amazon the dimensions are:
Product Dimensions: 7.8 inches x 17.2 inches.

No way that will fit in a 70L pot even. Are these measurments wrong?
Anyone know if 4500 W is over kill for a 50L pot?


----------



## treefiddy (16/5/13)

I can't speak as to the size of that particular element but mine is much smaller than I had expected for a ULWD element.

You probably won't be boiling 50 L in a 50 L pot. I think 3200 W might be more suitable unless you get something to turn down the power when you reach a boil.


----------



## JaseH (16/5/13)

The 3600W element in my 50L Keggle boils 40L with vigour, any more wattage and I think I would be needing to turn the power down once it started boiling to keep it in the pot.


----------



## Moobrew (17/5/13)

Thanks for the input guys, i decided to go with a camco 3500 W ultra low watt density element in a 50L stainless pot.


----------



## mabrungard (18/5/13)

paulgcorfu said:


> see the spec minimum tank diameter 15".I fitted one in my 70 litre pot diameter 45 centimeters.
> I can also confirm it is 1" npt thread


NPT means National Pipe Tapered. The Camco elements are NPS (National Pipe Straight) threaded. If you are trying to screw the element into a NPT fitting, it may not go all the way in before binding. I had that problem with my first RIMS chamber. 

If you are going to use a 1" NPT nut, its threads are short enough that the element will thread on with no problem.


----------



## sponge (5/8/15)

Does anyone know where to source SS washers to suit the 32mm elements locally?

I'm after a few but have been struggling to find something in Aus. I'm assuming they're pretty common but I'm just drawing blanks wherever I look (sponsors, ebay, etc).

Muchas gracias.


----------



## mofox1 (5/8/15)

Not local, I got mine from amazon.


----------



## sponge (5/8/15)

Fair deuce.

I've thrown a few emails out so I'll see what I hear back.


----------



## antiphile (5/8/15)

DubPlug: Really interesting link - I never knew these hole punches existed but they make great sense. Thanks for the tip, BTW

PaulGCorfu: I've heard good reports about the people at:
http://www.romarelements.com.au
They make brewing elements and custom elements, so making one to your specs would be easy (and apparently not much more than getting one off the shelf).

Added: Oops. Just saw you're in Greece. I'm sure there are many similar places over there that will make custom elements at a fair price. For example, here's a starting point: http://www.thermis-sa.gr/english/index.php

Cheers mate.


----------



## sponge (5/8/15)

Found a local seller of the stainless washers for those who are interested.

Link


----------



## Randall77 (5/7/16)

Where in Victoria can i buy these elements?


----------



## mofox1 (5/7/16)

Randall77 said:


> Where in Victoria can i buy these elements?


Nowhere that I know of.

Best bet is Amazon. US$27 at the moment.... not too bad.

Good luck anyway!


----------

